# New Complex Awards



## orchidmaven (Feb 13, 2010)

Have been so busy of late, and wanted to post these new awards for Hillsview Gardens. Our new FCC/AOS awarded Paph. fairrieanum 'Hillsview', can be viewed at our site link below. Award photos below are for two of our recent hybrids. Many of you have posted some of your fine photos and I have enjoyed seeing them. Thank you. Keep posting! 

Theresa.
Hillsview Gardens - http://www.hillsviewgardens.com

Paph. Don Egger 'Stellar' AM/AOS







Paph. Luther Pass 'Perfection' AM/AOS


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2010)

Great round flowers, Theresa -- very impressive.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful round flowers! congrats!
I see one getting pollinated in the background of the second photo.

That fairrieanum 'Hillsview' FCC/AOS is exceptionally dark!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 13, 2010)

Lovely spots! Congrats on the awards Theresa! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations Theresa!!!! Even if I used to see most beauty in the fairries (and your masdies of course) , I start appreciating those large complex more and more! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 14, 2010)

*Congratulation Theresa! That is awesome!!!*:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 14, 2010)

Gorgeous...! Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## etex (Feb 14, 2010)

Beautiful blooms!! Looks Great! Congrats!!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 14, 2010)

Really beautiful and award well deserved :clap::drool::clap::drool:.

Susan


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice job. I'm sure there are still many more awards to come your way.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 15, 2010)

:clap::clap:  CONGRATS!!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats, they really are fantastic!


----------

